# Laisimo 200w



## moey0208 (3/7/16)

Hi..looking to find out who has stock pf the laisimo mod in the east rand area and pricing? Thanks


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/7/16)

Vape Cartel in Jhb south has them. For R1500

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/laisimo-l1-200w-tc-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moey0208 (3/7/16)

Thanks so much man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

